# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Decesso unico socio accomandatario cosa fare?

## Alessandro0011

Buongiorno, sono unico socio accomandante di una Sas, il socio accomandatario è deceduto due mesi fa. La società era inattiva da tre anni, ma ancora aperta alla camera commercio. Io svolgo altro lavoro. La società presenta ingenti debiti con equitalia, inps e poco con privati. La società non ha attivo, nè mobili nè altro. Le consulenze che ho avuto mi hanno consigliato due vie tra cui scegliere: non fare nulla o far nominare un liquidatore dal tribunale. Nella prima ipotesi avrei sempre il "pensiero" di questa società in vita, nel secondo caso potrà essere scritta la parola fine? Un saluto e grazie.

----------


## paolab

non trovo sbagliato il consiglio di non fare nulla e lasciare andare le cose. Non rischi nulla se non hai sbagliato quaclhe mossa come aver fatto firme in banca o su ordini o su altro... 
però se vuoi avviare la chiusura definitva del tutto, anzichè mandare avnti per tanti anni, effettivamente va bene anche chiedere al tribunale la nomina di un liquidatore. In tal modo piano piano il liquidatore porta avanti la chiusura di tutte le pratiche... 
Io non farei nulla

----------


## Gaia Michela

> non trovo sbagliato il consiglio di non fare nulla e lasciare andare le cose. Non rischi nulla se non hai sbagliato quaclhe mossa come aver fatto firme in banca o su ordini o su altro... 
> però se vuoi avviare la chiusura definitva del tutto, anzichè mandare avnti per tanti anni, effettivamente va bene anche chiedere al tribunale la nomina di un liquidatore. In tal modo piano piano il liquidatore porta avanti la chiusura di tutte le pratiche... 
> Io non farei nulla

  ciao paola,
io invece consiglio ad Alessandro di avviare la procedura di liquidazione della societa e , conseguentemente, di nominare un liquidatore
Cio' soprattutto  a causa della presenza di debiti con riferimento ai quali, come sappiamo, l'accomandante risponderebbe   limitatamente al valore della quota conferita.
Tuttaviase la societa' rimanesse nel limbo e Alessandro continuasse  a rimanere socio, seppure accomandante, potrebbe vedersi recapitare  a casa una cartella di pagamento da parte dell'Amministrazione finanziaria con irrogazione di sanzioni e aquant'altro.
Meglio tutelarsi in modo da stare tranquilli pro futuro secondo me 
saluti
gaia

----------


## paolab

grazie Gaia per il tuo intervento. Probabilmente hai ragione.
però, per approfondire insieme a te, perchè temi che al socio acocmandante potrebbero essere notificate cartelle di pagamento per sanzioni? Do per scontato che la quota di capitale sottoscritto sia oramai andata persa. 
E, ribadisco, probabilmente hai ragione nel dire che forse è meglio procedere con la richiesta del liquidatore (questo è un atto di amministrazione?) ma non credo che all'accomandante possano essere imputate sanzioni...

----------


## Gaia Michela

> grazie Gaia per il tuo intervento. Probabilmente hai ragione.
> però, per approfondire insieme a te, perchè temi che al socio acocmandante potrebbero essere notificate cartelle di pagamento per sanzioni? Do per scontato che la quota di capitale sottoscritto sia oramai andata persa. 
> E, ribadisco, probabilmente hai ragione nel dire che forse è meglio procedere con la richiesta del liquidatore (questo è un atto di amministrazione?) ma non credo che all'accomandante possano essere imputate sanzioni...

  ciao paola
mi sono permessa di intervenire per dare il mio modesto contributo
mi sono occupata di un caso di una societa  con debiti rilevata da sas con 2 soci..l'accomandatario recede mentre in societa e' rimasto l'accomandante  all'interno della societa e ho concluso per :
e il socio receduto é l'accomandatario costui sara cmq tenuto a rispondere dei debiti di natura fiscale maturati fino al momento in cui si verifica lo scioglimento poiche ha responsabilita solidale e ilimitata
resta inteso che la resp del socio accomandatario sussiste subordinatamente alla preventiva escussione del patrimonio sociale dagli attuali soci.(beneficium excussionis)
Mentre se é socio accomandante rispondera limitatamente alla quota conferita
Ecco uno specchietto 
-I soci illimitatamente responsabili possono essere colpiti dall’azione del concessionario subito dopo la notifica dell’accertamento fiscale nei confronti della società senza ulteriore successiva notifica e/o avviso da parte dell’Agenzia delle Entrate (in pratica il concessionario della riscossione può inviare la cartella esattoriale al socio a seguito di un accertamento notificato alla società e da questa non pagato); 
- I soci limitatamente responsabili non possono essere colpiti dall’azione del concessionario subito dopo la notifica dell’accertamento fiscale nei confronti della società ma è necessario l’invio di un successivo accertamento fiscale direttamente al socio “limitato nel quantum alla quota conferita”. Il mancato rispetto di questa procedura rende la pretesa illegittima come nel caso in oggetto.
Questo per dirti che il pericolo c'é.. :Smile:  
un salutone
gaia

----------

